# Dash chassis status...



## lenny

Hello,
This past week I made the deposit for our first run of 10,000 armatures. I hope that this is the tip of the iceberg, and that a year from now we'll have had to reorder multiple times.

We have tooling for metal gears in the works right now also, and samples of those will be here in a few weeks. the gearplate will feature

We now have 2 different styes of pickup shoes. We have some of the best magnets available. The pieces are coming together.

This is a huge undertaking and it's been a long process. Specifically, the armature has been the most challenging piece. It's a non-standard part and it's been difficult to get a solid product. I have literally hundreds of samples and prototypes from at least 4 different sources over the past 3 or 4 years. We finally have a solid part that is well built, consistent and inexpensive.

Our goal is to release our first run of 10,000 T-Jet chassis late this year. We need your help to make this happen. 

Right now, I am busy producing Dash 'Customs', which are individually painted cars, not painted at the factory, but by myself. Some of these were listed on ebay in the past month as a test to see how they would be received. We'll have a number of different cars and color schemes available. The cars are the T-Jet and AFX Dash Camaro, the T-Jet and AFX Dash Cobra, the T-Jet 69 Chevelle and possibly some T-Jet Dash 442's. 

Between now and the end of November we will need to raise an additional $10,000 to $15,000 over what we have already. We will be offering these Dash Customs for $10/ea, which is a great price and awesome value for a high quality Dash body with a custom paint scheme. Quantity discounts are not available, unfortunately, since the time and materials to make some of these really prevents us from selling them cheaper than $10 (like the Dash Phase III Camaros).

I'll be posting some pics on the Dash website soon and these will go up for sale in a week or so.

I'm going in for hip replacement surgery on Tuesday, so while I'm laid up I'll be able to take lots of pics and get the site ready. 

Here's a couple pics I have at the moment from what's around my desk. There is a pile of T-Jet and AFX Cobras and a photo of the rear quarter view of the T-Jet Dash Phase III...


----------



## alpink

I'm in Dan. looking forward to some custom paints.
al


----------



## Dyno Dom

Great News for a quality readily available chassis!!!! :thumbsup:
Best wishes for a quick recovery of your surgery!


----------



## joeslotcar

I want one of those Cobras.


----------



## Hornet

Joel Rosen,would probably buy a bunch of your phase 3's:wave:

I always had a soft spot for Motions Camaro's and Vega's,nice job on the the bodies:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you for the update, Dan!

I am very excited about the new bodies
and chassis that you have coming out. :thumbsup:

I hope your hip replacement goes very well for you, too!


----------



## lenny

Hornet said:


> Joel Rosen,would probably buy a bunch of your phase 3's:wave:
> 
> I always had a soft spot for Motions Camaro's and Vega's,nice job on the the bodies:thumbsup:


it's hard getting those lines crisp...


----------



## lenny

Hornet said:


> Joel Rosen,would probably buy a bunch of your phase 3's:wave:
> 
> I always had a soft spot for Motions Camaro's and Vega's,nice job on the the bodies:thumbsup:


srory, double post


----------



## honda27

*bodys*

whats the news on repoping the tjet camaro bodys again they were big sellers. im in need of many.:wave:


----------



## partspig

Good news Dan! You got anymore Hot Rod Bodies?  pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

This is Awesome and MOST Welcome NEWS ! :thumbsup: And best of luck with your hip replacement, I know that will be very painful for the first month, but it'll start getting better and less painful in the months that follow.
PS- I'm really looking forward to your NEW Arms and Chassis, so mark me down as a future customers for those


----------



## LTjet

*Dash bodies*

This is great news. I hope all goes well with the surgery. I'll keep watching the website.


----------



## Hornet

Dan do you ship to the Great White North.:wave:

Rick


----------



## Marty

Great news about the chassis!!

Well wishes for the upcoming surgery.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## win43

Dan hope your surgery goes well. Take care of your health first.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Get healed up and be ready to see some support Dan. :wave:

And I love the idea of some Danny Dash :freak: Customs!!!! I love one off's!!!!

Very very excited to see a chassis too pal. :thumbsup: Gonna be a big seller for sure.


----------



## smalltime

Good luck with the surgery and and all other endeavors.


----------



## tjetsgrig

I can't wait for the motors!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth

Does HO slot racing cause damage to the hips? I know Frank the Racer is waiting for his hip replacement as well!!

Best of luck with it Dan and I'm looking forward to seeing these cars finally be ready for order. They're definitely eagerly awaited. :thumbsup:


----------



## bearsox

*Hey Dan ,
1st and foremost i wish you the best and hope the surgery goes smoothly for you as well as the rehab after ! Next i look forward to getting some bodies to help the cause out ! I did see some orange in the mix so it's an easy sell to me LOL ! Also i like the new scheme for that paintwork ya did on the Camaro BTW ! Good to see the progress and thanks for the update !


Dennis Rutherford / Bear *:wave:


----------



## slots-n-stuff

Dan,
Sorry to hear you need a hip replacement...I hope your surgery goes well.. and a speedy recovery... Get Well soon... Andrew


----------



## lenny

Hornet said:


> Dan do you ship to the Great White North.:wave:
> 
> Rick


Rick,
Somehow we'll get you what you need. Shipping outside the US requires a physical trip to the post office, something I may not be able to do for awhile. All my domestic packages are picked up. But we'll accommodate Canada as long as no one asks us to fudge the customs form.

Dan


----------



## Hornet

No problem Dan,once your back on your feet,i'll take 2 of the Camaro's.
I'm in no rush,so heal up first,lol:thumbsup::wave:

PM me,on where to send a money order.

Thanks Dan

Rick


----------



## wyatt641

all the best to you dan...


----------



## dtomol

*New Dash Chassis*

What ohms are the armature going to be. You had said in the past that you were going to make different ohm arms. Also what are going to be the number of teeth on the crow gear?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

dtomol said:


> What ohms are the armature going to be. You had said in the past that you were going to make different ohm arms. Also what are going to be the number of teeth on the crow gear?



Both great questions Dennis thanks. 

:wave:


----------



## lenny

dtomol said:


> What ohms are the armature going to be. You had said in the past that you were going to make different ohm arms. Also what are going to be the number of teeth on the crow gear?


This is the first order for us with this company, and the minimum order is 10,000. That doesn't allow us any options for different ohm arms with this order. If everything goes as planned with this first 10,000 and there is demand for more, then we'll approach the factory about any changes. But for now, it's a 16 ohm arm.

we haven't molded the crown gear yet but it'll be 15 teeth.


----------



## alpink

Dan, that'll be perfect. I'm looking forward to these chassis as well as new bodies when you can get them in production. in the meantime I will looking at what you have available for sale now. thanx, al.


----------



## bearsox

lenny said:


> This is the first order for us with this company, and the minimum order is 10,000. That doesn't allow us any options for different ohm arms with this order. If everything goes as planned with this first 10,000 and there is demand for more, then we'll approach the factory about any changes. But for now, it's a 16 ohm arm.
> 
> we haven't molded the crown gear yet but it'll be 15 teeth.


 *Smart moves Dan as those would be the most common and therefore sought after arm and crowns ! Should sell well and provide the needed cash for moving ahead ! 
Bear * :wave:


----------



## 82whiskey

Wow, talk about showing up late to the party...:freak: Are we talking about tjet chassis from Dash??? Sounds very cool!

Hi Dan, Any of the painted camaros left?

Brian


----------



## roadrner

Great bodies for both TJets and AFX fans! I have my share.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## stirlingmoss

awesome!..im in for a dozen:thumbsup:


----------



## Piz

Dan , 
I dont know if you have seen any of my Dash Custom paint jobs or not But I would be happy to paint a bunch of bodies for you if you send them to me . I use Automotive grade Urathane basecoat clear coat paint and get a really durable and shiney finish . Here is a AFX camaro I just did and sold to joeskylark ,








and heres one I did last year 








I like your baldwin motion motion idea and It would be easy for me to set up and do a bunch at a time. 
Shoot me a pm if interested. 
Mike


----------



## lenny

Piz said:


> Dan ,
> I dont know if you have seen any of my Dash Custom paint jobs or not But I would be happy to paint a bunch of bodies for you if you send them to me . I use Automotive grade Urathane basecoat clear coat paint and get a really durable and shiney finish .
> 
> I like your baldwin motion motion idea and It would be easy for me to set up and do a bunch at a time.
> Shoot me a pm if interested.
> Mike


Hi Mike,
Thank you for the offer. As it stands right now, I have a number of our 'Phase III' T-Jet bodies done and ready to roll. I hope to have my store open this week, I'm in the final push to raise the money for the rest of the chassis.

The deposit is paid on our armature and gearplate gears (all metal). Magnets are ready, shoes are ready. We are happy to announce that we have reached a verbal agreement with Chris DeAngelis to use his 'Dr Oogan' T-Jet springs in our first 10,000 chassis. And quite possibly beyond that.


I need $15,000 to $20,000 to make this a reality. that money will pay for the tooling for the plastic parts, the electrical connectors, axles, tires and any other parts.

Here's a small sample of some of our Phase III bodies. These will be $9.99/ea, without side pipes, or $11.99 with side pipes. Availability will be through my site, ebay and the Midwest Slot Car show in November...


----------



## lenny

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Get healed up and be ready to see some support Dan. :wave:
> 
> And I love the idea of some Danny Dash :freak: Customs!!!! I love one off's!!!!
> 
> Very very excited to see a chassis too pal. :thumbsup: Gonna be a big seller for sure.


the left hip is in and everything is going great! the right hip will be done probably over Thanksgiving...


----------



## lenny

82whiskey said:


> Wow, talk about showing up late to the party...:freak: Are we talking about tjet chassis from Dash??? Sounds very cool!
> 
> Hi Dan, Any of the painted camaros left?
> 
> Brian


We will have 800 to 1000 of each T-Jet and AFX Custom painted Camaros available in the next month.


----------



## wyatt641

lenny said:


> Hi Mike,
> Thank you for the offer. As it stands right now, I have a number of our 'Phase III' T-Jet bodies done and ready to roll. I hope to have my store open this week, I'm in the final push to raise the money for the rest of the chassis.
> 
> The deposit is paid on our armature and gearplate gears (all metal). Magnets are ready, shoes are ready. We are happy to announce that we have reached a verbal agreement with Chris DeAngelis to use his 'Dr Oogan' T-Jet springs in our first 10,000 chassis. And quite possibly beyond that.
> 
> 
> I need $15,000 to $20,000 to make this a reality. that money will pay for the tooling for the plastic parts, the electrical connectors, axles, tires and any other parts.
> 
> Here's a small sample of some of our Phase III bodies. These will be $9.99/ea, without side pipes, or $11.99 with side pipes. Availability will be through my site, ebay and the Midwest Slot Car show in November...


are you going to have a table at the show??would love to come over and see what it is you have for sale..hope tp see you there...:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great to hear it bud. The cars look sweet and ill buy as many as I can!!!!

Please keep us posted here and let us have at em!!!!ill


----------



## videojimmy

I'm in for a dozen too


----------



## Marko

Good Luck with the hip surgery and recoverys. Thanks for the great cars at super low prices!!


----------



## noddaz

*Status of the chassis is great news! But...*

But first, take care of yourself Dan...

Scott


----------



## sethndaddy

Dan, is there a price tag on the complete tjet chassis yet?


----------



## lenny

sethndaddy said:


> Dan, is there a price tag on the complete tjet chassis yet?


not yet. I can't see it being more than $50, or $60 bucks... Just kidding...


----------



## JordanZ870

lenny said:


> not yet. I can't see it being more than $50, or $60 bucks... Just kidding...


...per ten. :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny

joez870 said:


> ...per ten. :thumbsup:


oh no... for 1. We'll have wrestlers, or rockstars or scooby doo pictures on them, making them more valuable!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Super Coupe

WHAT??? No Graffitti or Flames? LOL
>Tom<


----------



## JordanZ870

lenny said:


> oh no... for 1. We'll have wrestlers, or rockstars or scooby doo pictures on them, making them more valuable!!!!:tongue:


:thumbsup: Too funny by half!


----------



## Bill Hall

lenny said:


> oh no... for 1. We'll have wrestlers, or rockstars or scooby doo pictures on them, making them more valuable!!!!:tongue:


According to marketing department, you'll also need to cover Rainbow Bright, Hello Kitty, and Pokemon.

Personally, I'm seeing a version that flies the bird on a confederate flag background.

...probably be able to retire on that logo.


----------



## slotking

we mostly men that race/play with these cars!

we need something to show that! something with strenght! with Power! with speed!

we need the power puff girls!:freak:


----------



## sethndaddy

Hey, Pokemon cars would have my son crazy and Rockstar cars would have my wife buying 2 sets, one for me and one for her.


----------



## TheRockinator

lenny said:


> oh no... for 1. We'll have wrestlers, or rockstars or scooby doo pictures on them, making them more valuable!!!!:tongue:


I'm gonna stick my neck WAY OUT here and say...well, as long as you don't have Batman or Green Hornet pictures on them. We already have way too many of those.......:wave:

Later The sorry about picking on old wounds Rockinator


----------



## alpink

really ?


----------



## Bubba 123

TheRockinator said:


> I'm gonna stick my neck WAY OUT here and say...well, as long as you don't have Batman or Green Hornet pictures on them. We already have way too many of those.......:wave:
> 
> Later The sorry about picking on old wounds Rockinator


hey all :wave:
just wanted 2 thank Dan 4 those Batmobiles & Green Hornets....:thumbsup:
alot of us didn't collect 'em w/ we were kids, or had limited excess 2 slots
in or areas....

these made it possible 4 us low budget dreamers 2 actually own these cars..
i'm speaking of/4 myself anyways.....
TY, Dan :wave:

Slot-On... DUDES !!!!!

Bubba 123


----------



## ParkRNDL

Bubba 123 said:


> hey all :wave:
> just wanted 2 thank Dan 4 those Batmobiles & Green Hornets....:thumbsup:
> alot of us didn't collect 'em w/ we were kids, or had limited excess 2 slots
> in or areas....
> 
> these made it possible 4 us low budget dreamers 2 actually own these cars..
> i'm speaking of/4 myself anyways.....
> TY, Dan :wave:
> 
> Slot-On... DUDES !!!!!
> 
> Bubba 123


seconded. i probably would never shell out the dough for the originals, but thanks to Dan, I have a couple of nice replicas in my collection. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## sidejobjon

lenny said:


> oh no... for 1. We'll have wrestlers, or rockstars or scooby doo pictures on them, making them more valuable!!!!:tongue:


Lenny,
I collect all differant Chassis. Will there be a few ran through differant colors or transparant`s . For us collectors out there?
Thanks SJJ:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny

sidejobjon said:


> Lenny,
> I collect all differant Chassis. Will there be a few ran through differant colors or transparant`s . For us collectors out there?
> Thanks SJJ:thumbsup:


yes. But after the first run, which will be a chassis molded in white Delrin. The first 10,000 will be done this way. Also, the t-jet chassis will not be the only chassis we will be producing. Although not a 'chassis', we will be coming out with replacement 'upgrade' gear plates for the AW t-Jet chassis which will feature better materials for the plastic, armature resistance choices and also all brass gears.

The slimline will be redone, finally. The armature sample is at the factory and pending the acceptance of our first chassis, we hope to parlay that into funding future chassis development.

Everything depends on this first chassis. And because it's so critical, we will be doing much of the assembly in the US. By hand. We cant afford to have warped comm plates, off center shafts, poorly installed gears, etc. I've discussed the creation of custom assembly tools with Chris DeAngelis which will allow consistent assembly of the gearplate. 

_*Too much is at stake here. *_


----------



## lenny

sethndaddy said:


> Hey, Pokemon cars would have my son crazy and Rockstar cars would have my wife buying 2 sets, one for me and one for her.


I'm thinking 'Hello Kitty'. Surprised AW hasn't done that, or a 'Hello Kitty Litter', car...


----------



## lenny

Bill Hall said:


> According to marketing department, you'll also need to cover Rainbow Bright, Hello Kitty, and Pokemon.
> 
> Personally, I'm seeing a version that flies the bird on a confederate flag background.
> 
> ...probably be able to retire on that logo.


cant leave out the Smurfs, Teenage mutant ninja turtles, or a Lindsay Lohan rehab series...


----------



## sidejobjon

lenny said:


> yes. But after the first run, which will be a chassis molded in white Delrin. The first 10,000 will be done this way. Also, the t-jet chassis will not be the only chassis we will be producing. Although not a 'chassis', we will be coming out with replacement 'upgrade' gear plates for the AW t-Jet chassis which will feature better materials for the plastic, armature resistance choices and also all brass gears.
> 
> The slimline will be redone, finally. The armature sample is at the factory and pending the acceptance of our first chassis, we hope to parlay that into funding future chassis development.
> 
> Everything depends on this first chassis. And because it's so critical, we will be doing much of the assembly in the US. By hand. We cant afford to have warped comm plates, off center shafts, poorly installed gears, etc.
> 
> _*Too much is at stake here. *_


Lenny ,
Can i be put on a mailing list?
Thanks Can`t wait
SJJ


----------



## lenny

at the risk of having this posted in the wrong forum, our site and new store will be live today or tomorrow.


----------



## lenny

sidejobjon said:


> Lenny ,
> Can i be put on a mailing list?
> Thanks Can`t wait
> SJJ


Please send me your email address to [email protected] and I'll put you on the list.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Omega

lenny said:


> I'm thinking 'Hello Kitty'. Surprised AW hasn't done that, or a 'Hello Kitty Litter', car...


HA HA thanks Dan, I just sprayed coffee all over my iPad. Good thing I was empty because the post after with the Lindsay Lohan rehab series ref in it had me LMAO. BTW all the luck to you on the new chassie. I know where some of my money will be going.

Dave


----------



## win43

lenny said:


> Everything depends on this first chassis. And because it's so critical, we will be doing much of the assembly in the US. By hand. We cant afford to have warped comm plates, off center shafts, poorly installed gears, etc. I've discussed the creation of custom assembly tools with Chris DeAngelis which will allow consistent assembly of the gearplate.
> 
> _*Too much is at stake here. *_


Ever give any thought to selling some chassis as a "kit" ?? This would eliminate some of the assembly.


----------



## Omega

win43 said:


> Ever give any thought to selling some chassis as a "kit" ?? This would eliminate some of the assembly.


I like that idea. 

Dave


----------



## 82whiskey

That does sound like a cool idea. Maybe eventually the abilty to mix a match different gear plates, arms...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yes, a kit would be cool 
But Heck, I'd be EXTREMELY Happy, if Dan just started selling individual chassis and motor parts separately :thumbsup:


----------



## tasman

win43 said:


> Ever give any thought to selling some chassis as a "kit" ?? This would eliminate some of the assembly.


Great Idea! Within the first 30 minutes of putting the car on the track I have it apart on the bench. It would be fun to assemble the chassis. The only issue I would have is making sure I get the wheels on straight (I don't have a press).


----------



## Bill Hall

*Serious omission*



lenny said:


> .... Surprised AW hasn't done that, or a 'Hello Kitty Litter', car...


How fitting!

I'm seeing a Ren and Stimpy cat box limited edition! 

Perhaps a converted gravel hauler :tongue:

Stimpeeeeeeee!


----------



## travis1960

The Camaro's look cool!

Something I have always wondered and maybe you can answer the question. It's about licensing. I see you are using a Camaro body. How much is the licensing fee you have to pay GM for each one? And the Baldwin Motion paint scheme, do you have to pay them a licensing fee to use that paint scheme?

:dude:


----------



## lenny

travis1960 said:


> The Camaro's look cool!
> 
> Something I have always wondered and maybe you can answer the question. It's about licensing. I see you are using a Camaro body. How much is the licensing fee you have to pay GM for each one? And the Baldwin Motion paint scheme, do you have to pay them a licensing fee to use that paint scheme?
> 
> :dude:


these are kits and individually painted by me, so there's the issue of 'artistic license'... 1:32 slot manufacturers started doing this a few years back...


----------



## lenny

win43 said:


> Ever give any thought to selling some chassis as a "kit" ?? This would eliminate some of the assembly.


maybe down the line... Right now, my main concern is raising the rest of the money for the chassis. I don't want to 'presell' it, just in case things are delayed or 'not quite right'. 

Add to that, Tom Stumpf tells me that Jeff Clemence said 'Tom Lowe is going after me'... Not sure what that means, he cant be that worried about 10,000 chassis... The guy makes millions of them a year.


----------



## Bill Hall

Typical, I can see it now. 

God forbid they'd use valuable resources to improve the QC of a product that sorely needs it. It's just a lot easier to lawyer up to try and maintain a monopoly on scrap with a QC some where's between carnival prizes and a gumball machine. By undercutting competition with paper dogs , they'll never have to improve jack.

As you well know Dan, most of us would gladly pay the asking price for a worthy platform...the bodies, grade school graphics, and Scooby Doo need not apply....

and AW knows it.


----------



## alpink

lenny said:


> maybe down the line... Right now, my main concern is raising the rest of the money for the chassis. I don't want to 'presell' it, just in case things are delayed or 'not quite right'.
> 
> Add to that, Tom Stumpf tells me that Jeff Clemence said 'Tom Lowe is going after me'... Not sure what that means, he cant be that worried about 10,000 chassis... The guy makes millions of them a year.


didn't Harrison's Model Motoring "go after" Tom Lowe's Auto World?
which is the real reason for the traction magnets!

I have been a pretty good Auto World customer despite everything said about them. if this "going after" turns out to be true, I will not buy anymore Auto World products, even used.

there needs to be room for all comers in this hobby/industry for it to flourish.
if someone really does eliminate a competitor, they are cutting their own throat in the eyes of the hard core hobbyists.
let them continue to coddle the Christmas shopping crowd and soon their doors will be shut just like Aurora's!
I really think there is room for all competent manufacturers in this hobby and that is healthy for so many reasons.
I was going to go "fair", but, I know there is no "FAIR" in this world.

"can't we all just get along?"


----------



## wyatt641

JUST GOT AN AUTOWORLD CATALOG IN THE MAIL..WENT THRU IT AND SAW NOTHING I WANTED..same old stuff..nothing new..i do not like cartoon cars or see thru bodies...the racing rigs are okay as well as a couple of the track sets..but nuthin really grabbed me and said get one of those...just my opinion


----------



## ajd350

Same here, Wyatt. Nothing like what it once was. 
I STILL look forward to what Dan is bringing out next whether it be new bodies, parts or a whole chassis.


----------



## tjetsgrig

alpink said:


> I have been a pretty good Auto World customer despite everything said about them. if this "going after" turns out to be true, I will not buy anymore Auto World products, even used.
> 
> "




Same goes for me!! Alot of you here know I modify anything Aurora/AFX, I won't even bother with the AW due to it's, as Bill Hall put it, "QC"!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

ME Too - Ditto what Bill, AlPink and Scrig said ! If AW's Tom Lowe -"Goes After" Dan, then Auto World products(which I have very little of- mainly just a couple of bodies)will never be Bought from ME ! And as you know, I've never been a proponent of their Chassis, coz if it's not one thing it's another. And I HATE Neo Traction Magnets ! Hell, just the sound the new Ultra "G" T-Jets make as they run is Annoying, and they won't run over a wide powerband.....Argh...just don't get me started !


----------



## Grandcheapskate

lenny said:


> Add to that, Tom Stumpf tells me that Jeff Clemence said 'Tom Lowe is going after me'... Not sure what that means, he cant be that worried about 10,000 chassis... The guy makes millions of them a year.


"Go after" what? Doesn't seem to me there's anything to "go after". What could possibly still be under patent, except maybe the added traction magnet (which I assume is not being duplicated in the new chassis).

If nothing else, just sell all the parts (as a kit?). Can't possibly be anything to patent as individual parts. Axles? Gears? Wheels? Armature? Brushes? Pieces of metal bent into the shape of a pickup shoe?

A few years back, Lipton wanted to patent their new tea bag, which was no longer rectangular, but round. The judge rejected the idea, claiming you can't patent a circle.

AW didn't create anything new, they copied a 40+ year old chassis. Before you get worried about this, try to confirm what you heard.

Joe


----------



## slotking

if they mate with the org t-jet chassis
you can sell top plates or chassis by themselves


----------



## lenny

Grandcheapskate said:


> "Go after" what? Doesn't seem to me there's anything to "go after". What could possibly still be under patent, except maybe the added traction magnet (which I assume is not being duplicated in the new chassis).
> 
> If nothing else, just sell all the parts (as a kit?). Can't possibly be anything to patent as individual parts. Axles? Gears? Wheels? Armature? Brushes? Pieces of metal bent into the shape of a pickup shoe?
> 
> A few years back, Lipton wanted to patent their new tea bag, which was no longer rectangular, but round. The judge rejected the idea, claiming you can't patent a circle.
> 
> AW didn't create anything new, they copied a 40+ year old chassis. Before you get worried about this, try to confirm what you heard.
> 
> Joe


exactly, Joe. What would he be 'coming after'? could be Jeff Clemence being Jeff and talking like he 'thinks' he knows something...


----------



## lenny

Grandcheapskate said:


> they copied a 40+ year old chassis. Before you get worried about this, try to confirm what you heard.
> 
> Joe


And they screwed it up...


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ok guys, I love Tjets, and I am eager beyond words to get my hands on Dash's new stuff. Like you all, I would be pissed if it got caught up in some sort of licensing or copyright issues. All that said, this thread is going downhill fast... easy, folks...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

The most important fact to keep in mind regarding AW's traction magnet is the fact that the chassis is over geared, equipped with mushy, easily bent axles, sloppy axle holes, and other poor tolerances. They had to put a magnet under it just to make is have some semblance of being controllable.


----------



## win43

slotcarman12078 said:


> the most important fact to keep in mind regarding aw's traction magnet is the fact that the chassis is over geared, equipped with mushy, easily bent axles, sloppy axle holes, and other poor tolerances. They had to put a magnet under it just to make is have some semblance of being controllable.



rotflmao


----------



## Bubba 123

Grandcheapskate said:


> "Go after" what? Doesn't seem to me there's anything to "go after". What could possibly still be under patent, except maybe the added traction magnet (which I assume is not being duplicated in the new chassis).
> 
> If nothing else, just sell all the parts (as a kit?). Can't possibly be anything to patent as individual parts. Axles? Gears? Wheels? Armature? Brushes? Pieces of metal bent into the shape of a pickup shoe?
> 
> A few years back, Lipton wanted to patent their new tea bag, which was no longer rectangular, but round. The judge rejected the idea, claiming you can't patent a circle.
> 
> AW didn't create anything new, they copied a 40+ year old chassis. Before you get worried about this, try to confirm what you heard.
> 
> Joe


plus,, changing the item in question by 10% of the patented item...nulls/voids the patent issue... check it out w/ US Trade/Patent office ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink

*null or void?*



Bubba 123 said:


> plus,, changing the item in question by 10% of the patented item...nulls/voids the patent issue... check it out w/ US Trade/Patent office ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123


which has been brought up in other threads and is the main reason for the traction magnet.


----------



## lenny

Bubba 123 said:


> plus,, changing the item in question by 10% of the patented item...nulls/voids the patent issue... check it out w/ US Trade/Patent office ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123


patent expired years ago...


----------



## Bubba 123

"Null... &....Void",,,,were twins i dated back in school :freak::tongue:
Bubba :wave:


----------



## lenny

Bubba 123 said:


> "Null... &....Void",,,,were twins i dated back in school :freak::tongue:
> Bubba :wave:


thats better than dating the Rhea sisters; Dia and Gonna


----------



## DonSchenck

Lenny, what is your eBay name so I can get me some? Thanks.


----------



## Piz

If AW goes after DASH I say we start a AW BAN , start here on this board and then spread to word at all the shows.


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is Dash Dan on the bay... 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/3393jb/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2654


----------



## slotking

> If AW goes after DASH I say we start a AW BAN


what aw gonna say??

we copied aurora 1st?

the only issue is the copy right info!
so we will have the DASH-JET from Dash
or
the Thunder-DASH-JET


----------



## Bill Hall

I'll post my second thought first. Dan didnt ask us to create a name for his new slot car platforms, I'd bet lunch money he already has them sorted. Still it might be a fun excercise to run with if he doesnt mind us playing fun.

My first thought was, if I was him, I'd name it the "Bite Me";

then after the giggling stopped.... "Dan-jet" popped into my head.

... or take "jet" all the way out of it and use a beloved family members name. Critters are good too. 

A mythical creature,"Pheonix" might be good if not poignant , given that you did give us all quite a scare by going into slot-car remission and have risen from the ashes.

Ya could go .... Alpha numeric... Dash Delta

....the B-1...er D-1...bombs tracks clean.


----------



## A/FX Nut

alpink said:


> didn't Harrison's Model Motoring "go after" Tom Lowe's Auto World?
> which is the real reason for the traction magnets!
> 
> I have been a pretty good Auto World customer despite everything said about them. if this "going after" turns out to be true, I will not buy anymore Auto World products, even used.
> 
> there needs to be room for all comers in this hobby/industry for it to flourish.
> if someone really does eliminate a competitor, they are cutting their own throat in the eyes of the hard core hobbyists.
> let them continue to coddle the Christmas shopping crowd and soon their doors will be shut just like Aurora's!
> I really think there is room for all competent manufacturers in this hobby and that is healthy for so many reasons.
> I was going to go "fair", but, I know there is no "FAIR" in this world.
> 
> "can't we all just get along?"




I heard the same thing Al, Harrison went after Lowe. That's why you have the traction magnet on the Autoworld chassis. What I don't understand is why did Harrison "go after" Lowe in the first place. The chassis were basically different in the fact that Harrison's was a standard skinny wheel version and Lowe's was a copy of the original Tuff Ones. 

I think it hurt Harrison with the expense of legal fees. He was going to restart production of the Thunder Plus chassis about the time he went after Lowe. 

Dan, I hope you get your product to market. I don't see any reason why Lowe would "go after" you. Or the need to. 

I have to disagree with you about Aurora coddling the Christmas crowd. Aurora's demise was brought on by several factors. Two of which was the Flex-Track debacle and the lawsuit they had against TYCO for stealing Aurora's wall climber set. TYCO saw it at a toy fair and rushed their's into production. Aurora sued and lost. Lost alot of money.

Randy.


----------



## 82whiskey

Call them floofloovers or tartookas (maybe not, might have Dr Suess come after you). As long as someone is actually trying to produce a good quality tjet style chassis we'll buy them no matter what he calls them. That being said, how about DashJets or DJets? 

Brian


----------



## lenny

Bill Hall said:


> I'll post my second thought first. Dan didnt ask us to create a name for his new slot car platforms, I'd bet lunch money he already has them sorted. Still it might be a fun excercise to run with if he doesnt mind us playing fun.
> 
> My first thought was, if I was him, I'd name it the "Bite Me";
> 
> then after then after the giggling stopped.... "Dan-jet" popped into my head.
> 
> ... or take "jet" all the way out of it and use a beloved family members name. Critters are good too.
> 
> A mythical creature,"Pheonix" might be good if not poignant , given that you did give us all quite a scare by going into slot-car remission and have risen from the ashes.
> 
> Ya could go .... Alpha numeric... Dash Delta
> 
> ....the B-1...er D-1...bombs tracks clean.


I could name them after varieties of pancakes and syrups...


----------



## alpink

blueberry


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> what aw gonna say??
> 
> we copied aurora 1st?


I actually think AW copied Harrisons chassis, and not the Aurora. Isnt the wheelbase off on the MM chassis as well?


----------



## alpink

Dan, agreed on the wheel base and the newer designed MM chassis were as bad as the Polar Lights/Johnny Lightning/Auto World chassis are for QC.
looking forward to your product.


----------



## stirlingmoss

finally able to get on since the sandy episode we had..i missed alot so when and how many d-jet chassis will be available?


----------



## lenny

stirlingmoss said:


> finally able to get on since the sandy episode we had..i missed alot so when and how many d-jet chassis will be available?


1st run is 10,000...


----------



## sethndaddy

Aunt J-jet (jemima)

I think Dash-jet is the most fitting.


----------



## slotking

> I think Dash-jet is the most fitting.



It seems to fit the best I thought.

or

whatchamacallit slot car things


----------



## ParkRNDL

sethndaddy said:


> Aunt J-jet (jemima)
> 
> I think Dash-jet is the most fitting.


i think it would end up getting shortened to D-jet. not that it's a bad thing.

--rick


----------



## 41-willys

Why not call it the D C for Dash Chassis:wave:


----------



## slotking

> Why not call it the D C for Dash Chassis


then every will get in a fight about nuking DC or not while all the politicians are there:wave:


----------



## bearsox

41-willys said:


> Why not call it the D C for Dash Chassis:wave:


*I agree that the simpler the name the better and easier it will be the say and remember for those looking to order etc ! The DC or D1 as in Dash one or Dash's 1st chassis seems appropriate enough . Drop the Thunderjet / T if ya wish to make it your own but don't go to over the top . The D for Dash gives it just the right Dash ( had to use the pun ) of individual naming pride without going over the top IMHO !

Bear *:wave:


----------



## slotking

as a vendor you want to sell your parts, and keep you name on people's mind!

By keeping the word dash involve, you do this.
basic business 101.

JMHO


----------



## alpink

Dan could have a contest to name the chassis and award the first one off the line to the winner!


----------



## rholmesr

I vote for _Happy Fun Car/I]

Gotta work on those disclaimers...

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/happy-fun-ball/229058/_


----------



## ajd350

Do not taunt Happy Fun Car. I love it!


----------



## roadrner

ParkRNDL said:


> i think it would end up getting shortened to D-jet. not that it's a bad thing.
> 
> --rick


 
Rick,
Not a bad suggestion. D-Jet, easy to remember and has a nice ring to it for us old farts. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## brownie374

Sounds too much like g-jet the car that for some reason kills slot race groups!


----------



## Dyno Dom

brownie374 said:


> Sounds too much like g-jet the car that for some reason kills slot race groups!


I like Dash-Jet too over D-Jet.  The G-Jet is a great inline brass weighted
car, although opinions always vary pertaining to race preference, never heard
about it hurting race groups.


----------



## motorcitytoyz

lenny said:


> maybe down the line... Right now, my main concern is raising the rest of the money for the chassis. I don't want to 'presell' it, just in case things are delayed or 'not quite right'.
> 
> Add to that, Tom Stumpf tells me that Jeff Clemence said 'Tom Lowe is going after me'... Not sure what that means, he cant be that worried about 10,000 chassis... The guy makes millions of them a year.


Dan,

I do not hang out here on HobbyTalk anymore due to this kind of stuff. It's all he said - she said crap and I assure you that I NEVER said Tom was coming after you. Tom Stumpf and Bob Beers told me about your making of a Tjet style chassis and I made that remark of "I hope he knows that Tom will fight him just like he did Model Motoring" 
But of course, that was MY opinion and I was only talking amongst friends! I am sorry for any trouble my personal comments may have caused and I assure you, HobbyTalk users and many of you that DO know me that I never intended to imply such actions.


----------



## 82whiskey

ajd350 said:


> Do not taunt Happy Fun Car. I love it!


Rats, I was just about to taunt... :wave:


----------



## Omega

After a few beers the name came to me. The all new THUNDER-DASH. I love the great ideas that come from beer.


Dave Heh heh.


----------



## slotking

> The all new THUNDER-DASH


Not bad, but truthfully, the 1st thing that came to mind was a race for fat people:drunk:


----------



## TK Solver

I hope that there is a nice flat spot on the bottom of the chassis just in front of the left rear wheel where I can glue a disc magnet. Also, I hope that this chassis will be sold with a guide pin, breaking through the insanity of selling a chassis that won't run on its own. When I buy a chassis, I expect it to be able to be placed on a track and run, as is.

As for names... 

"Phoenix" -- rebirth
"Retro" -- well, it is
"Tony Bennett" -- an old classic that never seems to go away


----------



## 82whiskey

slotking said:


> Not bad, but truthfully, the 1st thing that came to mind was a race for fat people:drunk:


ROTFLMAO!:roll:


----------



## Bubba 123

82whiskey said:


> ROTFLMAO!:roll:


WATCH-IT!!!
i "Resemble" that remark :freak::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Dan could have a contest to name the chassis and award the first one off the line to the winner!


how 'bout; The "Scream'n-Banshee 2000" (???)

Bubba 123 :drunk:


----------



## 82whiskey

Bubba 123 said:


> WATCH-IT!!!
> i "Resemble" that remark :freak::thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


So do I... but funny is funny!

Brian ::jest:


----------



## wyatt641

it is a D-JET..not a t-jet...lets get it right..


----------



## Omega

Bubba 123 said:


> WATCH-IT!!!
> i "Resemble" that remark :freak::thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Come to think of it so do I.

Dave :tongue:


----------



## hifisapi

A/FX Nut said:


> I heard the same thing Al, Harrison went after Lowe. That's why you have the traction magnet on the Autoworld chassis. What I don't understand is why did Harrison "go after" Lowe in the first place. The chassis were basically different in the fact that Harrison's was a standard skinny wheel version and Lowe's was a copy of the original Tuff Ones.
> 
> I think it hurt Harrison with the expense of legal fees. He was going to restart production of the Thunder Plus chassis about the time he went after Lowe.
> 
> Dan, I hope you get your product to market. I don't see any reason why Lowe would "go after" you. Or the need to.
> 
> I have to disagree with you about Aurora coddling the Christmas crowd. Aurora's demise was brought on by several factors. Two of which was the Flex-Track debacle and the lawsuit they had against TYCO for stealing Aurora's wall climber set. TYCO saw it at a toy fair and rushed their's into production. Aurora sued and lost. Lost alot of money.
> 
> Randy.


aurora lost a lot of money? in legal fees or lost sales to tycos wallclimber sets?


----------



## SouthLyonBen

I don't understand why someone doesn't make a hybrid A/fx-Thunderjet chassis with the screw on body using maybe a countersunk screw with the axle holes moved up ala A/FX to lower the cg since the added ground clearance of the original thunderjet design is pointless as very few people still use the bumps, hills, bridges etc.


----------



## Bill Hall

SouthLyonBen said:


> I don't understand why someone doesn't make a hybrid A/fx-Thunderjet chassis with the screw on body using maybe a countersunk screw with the axle holes moved up ala A/FX to lower the cg since the added ground clearance of the original thunderjet design is pointless as very few people still use the bumps, hills, bridges etc.


Ben, I've built a number of these and they are a blast to run. Fray type handling, but without the goofus under scale wheels and weirded out wheel wells. 

To raise the rear axle ya gotta change the gear plate too. It's the trickiest part of the modification. The AFX style pinion arrangement/driven cluster was a pretty nifty work around by the engineers.

I'd also add a reconfiguration of the front axle holes that would retain the SWB and LWB positions, but raised to the height of the truck axle hole. Another tricky part of the modification.

Keep in mind that by raising the axle centers to the AFX configuration, you'll be locked into using .250 or better diameter wheels to keep you from high centering. 

Stock pick up shoes may or may not work depending on the chosen ride height. I use a BSRT shoe, or an AFX ski when clearance is really tight.


----------



## 82whiskey

Hi Bill,

Do you have a photo of just the modifed chassis?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Call it a Joey-Jet or. sky-Jet


----------



## SouthLyonBen

Bill Hall said:


> Ben, I've built a number of these and they are a blast to run. Fray type handling, but without the goofus under scale wheels and weirded out wheel wells.
> 
> To raise the rear axle ya gotta change the gear plate too. It's the trickiest part of the modification. The AFX style pinion arrangement/driven cluster was a pretty nifty work around by the engineers.
> 
> I'd also add a reconfiguration of the front axle holes that would retain the SWB and LWB positions, but raised to the height of the truck axle hole. Another tricky part of the modification.
> 
> Keep in mind that by raising the axle centers to the AFX configuration, you'll be locked into using .250 or better diameter wheels to keep you from high centering.
> 
> Stock pick up shoes may or may not work depending on the chosen ride height. I use a BSRT shoe, or an AFX ski when clearance is really tight.]


Tinkering with slot cars is obviously A past time for all on the board but there's times when I look at FRAY cars and just think "couldn't you just build an afx car?" What do you do on the gear plate? wipe out the little spacer nub and push the pinion up farther?


----------



## slotking

> I look at FRAY cars and just think "couldn't you just build an afx car?"


LOL

I love running fray cars
they remind me of magnet cars i like to run.


----------



## smalltime

Oh there'as allot things that would be cool to try. 

First thing, for me would be a repop of the slim line. The the advances in magnets, and a slight rework on the brush spring arrangement, There are many shells that would be reborn.

Other Ideas I've heard were simply flipping the whole T-Jet chassis upside-down. Figure out a new pickup shoe arrangement and Boom! a whole new better handling chassis.


----------



## slotking

from a marketing stand point
with so many may people racing t-jets in 1 form or another, having a chassis that would allow direct swaps with the t-jet would be an instant hit!

and most likely be the best bang for the investment buck!

down the road, looking at snap in axles and other enhances can be explored.


----------



## ajd350

+1 on the Slim line. I have been tinkering with a couple of those lately. With some careful and thorough prep, a pair of thunderslim comm brushes and a pair of silicones, they scoot! Huge potential there.


----------



## ggnagy

smalltime said:


> Oh there'as allot things that would be cool to try.
> 
> First thing, for me would be a repop of the slim line. The the advances in magnets, and a slight rework on the brush spring arrangement, There are many shells that would be reborn.
> 
> Other Ideas I've heard were simply flipping the whole T-Jet chassis upside-down. Figure out a new pickup shoe arrangement and Boom! a whole new better handling chassis.


Great idea that a few have had over time. http://www.riggenho.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=249&Itemid=256


----------



## SouthLyonBen

Well I accidentally killed A whole bunch of time off that link....


----------



## dtomol

*Modifed Tjet Chassis*

http://www.howorld.net/archives/howto/conversions/tj_chmod/chassmod.htmTka alook at this web site it is pretty close to what is described.


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm in too on the slimline chassis, It opens up the door to soooooo many more customs.


----------



## lenny

*Gears!!!!!*

10,000 sets of brass gears... ready to be delivered to me...


----------



## lenny

*it's all coming together...*

so now we have the magnets, shoes, gears and armatures. Tooling for the top and bottom chassis pieces, guide pin, crown gear and wheels will begin in about a week...


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanx for the play by play Dan, it makes it exciting and fun for us too!


----------



## JordanZ870

Real gears! Real BRASS gears! :woohoo:
Hugs....er...Hi5s for Dan!


----------



## Hittman101

All I can say is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71

lenny said:


> so now we have the magnets, shoes, gears and armatures. Tooling for the top and bottom chassis pieces, guide pin, crown gear and wheels will begin in about a week...


Sounds Great ! Can I ask.... Are you doing something "different" with the wheels?


----------



## lenny

plymouth71 said:


> Sounds Great ! Can I ask.... Are you doing something "different" with the wheels?


they'll be square...


----------



## bearsox

lenny said:


> they'll be square...


*LOL WELL FOR SHELF QUEEN LOVERS THAT WOULD HELP KEEP EM FROM ROLLING OFF THE DISPLAY SOME PLACE ! :thumbsup: 

BTW I AM ENJOYING UPDATES AS WELL DAN AND CAN'T WAIT TO RACE ONE ! 

Thanks , Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Hi Dan,
You might have had a market for bulk lots of those brass gears (and armatures) if you had run off more than what was required for the chassis you are going to build. It probably wouldn't have cost much more to get an extra thousand or two and I'll bet you would have sold out of them in no time.

Then again, spending other people's money is easy.

Know what I'd love to see? Threaded axles and wheels on a T-Jet chassis so removing and replacing the wheels is simple and they are reuseable. Wouldn't it be wonderful of the crown gear was also threaded so it could be used over and over again?

Keep up the good work.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL

W000Hoo very exciting.... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## smalltime

Thanks for the updates Dan.

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## lenny

Grandcheapskate said:


> Hi Dan,
> You might have had a market for bulk lots of those brass gears (and armatures) if you had run off more than what was required for the chassis you are going to build. It probably wouldn't have cost much more to get an extra thousand or two and I'll bet you would have sold out of them in no time.
> 
> Then again, spending other people's money is easy.
> 
> Know what I'd love to see? Threaded axles and wheels on a T-Jet chassis so removing and replacing the wheels is simple and they are reuseable. Wouldn't it be wonderful of the crown gear was also threaded so it could be used over and over again?
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Joe


when you need to come up with $35,000 to $40,000 for the entire project, adding 'extras' is hard to do. If the first 10,000 are sold out, then I'll add to the next batch...

The threaded axle's might be a reality except maybe not the first run. Chris De Angelis was working on a threaded axle that doesnt use jam nuts. This might make it's way to a future Dash chassis.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now that axle sounds interesting.

Loving the play by play Dan.

Very excited to get em in our hot little hands :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Watching this event take hold has been very enlightening. You never really think about the engineering and manufacturing of pieces that all come together to make that special little pancake chassis when your tuning them or replacing a piece here or there. Just have to say a big THANKS for your effort and I can't wait to get a few of these myself. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## lenny

plymouth71 said:


> Sounds Great ! Can I ask.... Are you doing something "different" with the wheels?


In all seriousness, what did you have in mind?


----------



## plymouth71

Well... Autoworld for example chose to model the Torque thrust wheels for their X-Traction, and copied AFX four Gear wheels. There are aftermarket wheel available, but can be pretty costly... Some options with your chassis's might be an additional selling point..


----------



## slotking

dan

us racers need motors bad!! LOL can not wait!!

Thank you so much for your effort on this!

If you gears are more round than the aurora gears, they will be huge hit

thanks for your time and effort


----------



## sidejobjon

*Chassis Kit*

Dan,
Now that i see the Gears sparate from rest parts. Will you offer kits & we put them togeather our selfs & built Chassis? Who has to put them all togeather??? What 1 on 1 cars use to sell kits?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Bill Hall

lenny said:


> In all seriousness, what did you have in mind?


Light weight plastic rims that run true and dont immediately self destruct after re-use.

Must accept inserts.

Plating should not be done in the cat box.

Inserts should relate to period and model correct AMERICAN and Euro offerings.

Should be in kit form so racers can have their dog dishes and modelers/collectors can have styling choices.

Insert choices: American styles as yet undone in the market

Cragar, Keystone/Torque Thruster, American slot dish, Halibrand, Chrome reverse, Stockers, Turbines, Boranni, GM Ralley

Euro-styles: Already available, but it'd be great to have them available on this side of the pond.

Are they done yet?


----------



## lenny

Bill Hall said:


> .......Are they done yet?


uh, no. but the factory does have multiple sets of rim samples. We'll just have to see what comes out...


----------



## TK Solver

plymouth71 said:


> Well... Autoworld for example chose to model the Torque thrust wheels for their X-Traction, and copied AFX four Gear wheels. There are aftermarket wheel available, but can be pretty costly... Some options with your chassis's might be an additional selling point..


I agree with this, especially if the quality of the wheels and tires is excellent and they roll nicely. The questions becomes... how many options is enough?

I like the look of several of the RRR wheels -- "Bullets" are probably my favorite. Sometimes I use some wide repro AFX front tires from Buds over the RRR rear wheels. They're just a bit loose so a little glue helps hold them on.

I'm sure it would be tough to pick two or three styles but this forum would probably be a good place to take a poll...


----------



## Marty

sidejobjon said:


> What 1 on 1 cars use to sell kits?
> Thanks SJJ


Chrysler used to sell a kit car:

http://mopardealer.com/chrysler.htm

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## lenny

sidejobjon said:


> Dan,
> Now that i see the Gears sparate from rest parts. Will you offer kits & we put them togeather our selfs & built Chassis?


Probably but not right out of the gate. Our goal with the first 10,000 is to establish that we have a reliable, solid product. After that, after we're sure that armatures aren't going to explode and cars aren't going to melt, then we'll work on customizing kits and performance parts



sidejobjon said:


> Who has to put them all togeather???


Educating the factory on construction of these cars will be an ongoing process. So at first we're going to start small and see if they can handle attaching the bottom electrical connectors to the chassis. Aside from that, all other assembly will happen by myself, other t-jet enthusiasts, or a contract assembly firm within driving distance from me so I can closely monitor it. We won't ship junk.

bottom line: If we can get these assembled in the US at a cost that wont bankrupt us, we'll try to do that.





sidejobjon said:


> What 1 on 1 cars use to sell kits?
> Thanks SJJ


not sure I fully understand the question.

Dan


----------



## Grandcheapskate

lenny said:


> when you need to come up with $35,000 to $40,000 for the entire project, adding 'extras' is hard to do. If the first 10,000 are sold out, then I'll add to the next batch...
> 
> The threaded axle's might be a reality except maybe not the first run. Chris De Angelis was working on a threaded axle that doesnt use jam nuts. This might make it's way to a future Dash chassis.


Having undertaken a huge production project, I understand completely.

I am just a basement runner, so buying high cost wheels (or even inexpensive wheels) for a large number of runners just is not a necessary option for me. I always thought that the axle could be threaded and so could the wheels (even if they are still plastic). They would screw onto the axle in the opposite direction of travel, therefore they would not loosen up.

Probably if I worked on it, I could thread existing axles myself and tap existing wheels.

Joe


----------



## bearsox

lenny said:


> In all seriousness, what did you have in mind?


*Hi Dan ,
CNC Machined rims will help with a true running chassis so look toward them rather than molded rims as i have yet to see molded rims compare. Next Ok to cut rims for a shelve to accept an insert but... at this tender point in the chassis age i would NOT include kit options . Too costly just yet to do it and can be marketed as a side option item and kit option w/ bodies later anyway. Stick with a good clean quality runner 1st that is staged to accept options later from Dash body / rim and insert combos to whatever the other guy dreams up . This way your selling the chassis at it's lowest cost and still most effective running atleast rim. Guys will most assuredly grab a body rim / insert kit from ya later as an addon item once ya can produce a full line . If ya had to do 1 insert now... do a single generic but nice looker to hold cost low and get ya by IMHO .

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Dan, I just placed 10 bids or so on your ebay listings lol. Plus a dozen un finished tjet camaros. Set me up with my total afterwards if you don't mind. Thanks


----------



## lenny

bearsox said:


> *Hi Dan ,
> CNC Machined rims will help with a true running chassis so look toward them rather than molded rims as i have yet to see molded rims compare. Next Ok to cut rims for a shelve to accept an insert but... at this tender point in the chassis age i would NOT include kit options . Too costly just yet to do it and can be marketed as a side option item and kit option w/ bodies later anyway. Stick with a good clean quality runner 1st that is staged to accept options later from Dash body / rim and insert combos to whatever the other guy dreams up . This way your selling the chassis at it's lowest cost and still most effective running atleast rim. Guys will most assuredly grab a body rim / insert kit from ya later as an addon item once ya can produce a full line . If ya had to do 1 insert now... do a single generic but nice looker to hold cost low and get ya by IMHO .
> 
> Bear :wave: *


when the factory digitizes and prepares drawings of these rims (or anything, for that matter), those processes will 'fix' any out of round errors. This is much different than using an out of round sample and making a rubber mold out of it, thereby copying the imperfections...


----------



## RT-HO

lenny said:


> Educating the factory on construction of these cars will be an ongoing process. So at first we're going to start small and see if they can handle attaching the bottom electrical connectors to the chassis. Aside from that, all other assembly will happen by myself, other t-jet enthusiasts, or a contract assembly firm within driving distance from me so I can closely monitor it. We won't ship junk.
> 
> bottom line: If we can get these assembled in the US at a cost that wont bankrupt us, we'll try to do that.
> Dan


Looks like the drive pinions are already pressed on the cluster gear shafts.
I'd consider that an important part of the assembly.


----------



## lenny

RT-HO said:


> Looks like the drive pinions are already pressed on the cluster gear shafts.
> I'd consider that an important part of the assembly.


yes they are, but there is no guarantee they are in the correct spot.. and I wont trust them to assemble a gear plate yet...


----------



## shocker36

Hell i think most of us would just want the whole thing in kit form aside the the electrical work on the bottom being that most people tear them down and rebuild them anyways that would also save on assembly, but the down side to that is the immediate satisfaction of tossing you new toy on the track and playing with it and also leaving the final build quality to the buyers. Either way looking forward to it


----------



## bearsox

lenny said:


> when the factory digitizes and prepares drawings of these rims (or anything, for that matter), those processes will 'fix' any out of round errors. This is much different than using an out of round sample and making a rubber mold out of it, thereby copying the imperfections...


*Hope that works well for ya Dan . I assume they utilize a 3D scan or Next engine type scanner that builds a computer model with a dimension plastic printer ? Or Just the scan used for an IM purpose ? Just curious as to which way your going but understand if you prefer to keep it under wraps. 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## ggnagy

sidejobjon said:


> What 1 on 1 cars use to sell kits?
> Thanks SJJ


For street use to end users? Lotus sold the Seven as a kit in order to get around a tax in the UK. Caterham Cars, which bought the rights to the Lotus seven, still offers the car in both kit and completed form. 

For street use to subsidaries in other countries? Most manufacturers have at one time or another used Complete Knock Down kits in order to meet local content or local assembly laws in various countries. 

For competition use? Again, most manufacturers have been selling "bodies in white" for many many years. That goes back to at least the 60's for NASCAR and Trans AM


----------



## lenny

bearsox said:


> *Hope that works well for ya Dan .
> 
> *


*

*It will*
*
*


bearsox said:



I assume they utilize a 3D scan or Next engine type scanner that builds a computer model with a dimension plastic printer ?

Click to expand...

**
*
I doubt it. they need higher resolution than what a Next Engine or Dimension printer can give you*.**
**


bearsox said:



Just curious as to which way your going but understand if you prefer to keep it under wraps. 

Bear :wave:

Click to expand...

*Not my call or my process. But I guess if I asked them to give me an stl file of the data I could always find a dimension printer or a RepRap printer in the area to print out wheels on my desktop that will look like crap because of the 'stair stepping' and layering inherent in hobbyist low end machines.


----------



## bearsox

lenny said:


> *
> 
> *It will*
> *
> *
> *
> I doubt it. they need higher resolution than what a Next Engine or Dimension printer can give you*.**
> *
> 
> Not my call or my process. But I guess if I asked them to give me an stl file of the data I could always find a dimension printer or a RepRap printer in the area to print out wheels on my desktop that will look like crap because of the 'stair stepping' and layering inherent in hobbyist low end machines.


*Thanks Dan ,
i tossed out 2 options out of curiosity and left a 3rd off the table . Thanks for clearing up things for a better understanding of the picture from your perspective.

Bear :wave: 
*


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'd be happy with just plain old wheels on the chassis. Most of us swap them out for wheels to suit our personal needs, and there are just too many variables to pick just one. It would be great to have options down the road, but for a chassis purchase something that rolls decent is good enough. I could suggest an array of wheel styles, but I would keep them as an aftermarket option.

If you were to go fancy on the base factory wheel, I would suggest a skinny slotted mag type wheel. Something along the lines of an Xlerator wheel. The key will be that it has to fit under a T Jet body like the originals did, like fitting under a Falcon for example. This would give us something sort of sporty without breaking the bank for you like more intricate styles would do.


----------



## Bill Hall

lenny said:


> uh, no. but the factory does have multiple sets of rim samples. We'll just have to see what comes out...


Oh boy! It's like Xmas eve!


----------



## Bill Hall

Consider that the original T-jet wheel was unique; because of it's useable hub width it provided unmatched durability. 

Modern stylized skinny rims are problematic due to their minimal hub width. When made from material that is too soft: They pork out after one use and frequently dont center up. When made from material that is too hard they crack radially as the wheel ages and shrinks under tolerance.

Perhaps something along the line of an "AFX stocker" rim that fits T-jet, with some extra consideration around the mounting hub. Bring an insert package and add width selections similar to Vincent to allow folks to personalize their models. 

It's time that SOMEONE kicked the wheel market right in the kanoodliers with a well thought out plan that appeals to more than one sect of our hobby.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . If you were to go fancy on the base factory wheel, I would suggest a skinny slotted mag type wheel. Something along the lines of an Xlerator wheel . . .


 
Granted, I don't have a horse in this race - but I like this idea.


----------



## alpink

I will be very happy with a clone of the original AUROA model motoring thunderjet 500 chassis that has all parts exchangeable with the originals. did I say original too often?
not to devalue existing NOS chassis, but a reasonable costing new product would be peachy, in my HUMBLE opinion.
mileage may vary.


----------



## Dslot

alpink said:


> I will be very happy with a clone of the original AUROA model motoring thunderjet 500 chassis that has all parts exchangeable with the originals.


I don't know, Al. It seems such a waste for Dan to create new tooling just to duplicate the original Tjet wheels, which are already available by the truckload. Heck, most of us have more than we'll ever need already. 

Playing conservative by keeping the same functional design and dimensions as the original is fine, but I'd at least like a different pattern on the visible end, such as spoked mags (a little bit deeper than AW's), or a crisscross pattern suggesting wire wheels, or just a series of holes around a slightly dished rim (like old Tyco S wheels) - a center bump suggesting a spinner or rudge nut would be gravy. Nostalgic or not, those old Aurora chrome targets have kind of worn out their welcome, at least as far as I'm concerned.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

Even a copy of the original Faller wheels would be cool. Fairly simplistic, but a touch more pizazz than the stock Aurora wheel. A search through the Vincent Wheel site will find you pix of his Faller repop.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Not to go off topic but Dan, I won a bunch of ur ebay auctions plus eid a BiN on a dozen raw tjet camaros but on the invoice it only shows me 1 raw tjet unassembeled kit??? I ordered a dozen bud? I'm confused? Please let me know so I can pay you. 

Thanks Joe, aka eBay 1533joseph


----------



## lenny

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Not to go off topic but Dan, I won a bunch of ur ebay auctions plus eid a BiN on a dozen raw tjet camaros but on the invoice it only shows me 1 raw tjet unassembeled kit??? I ordered a dozen bud? I'm confused? Please let me know so I can pay you.
> 
> Thanks Joe, aka eBay 1533joseph


I regenerated the invoice and it shows that there are 12. It's the last item on the invoice.

Dan


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

lenny said:


> I regenerated the invoice and it shows that there are 12. It's the last item on the invoice.
> 
> Dan


Great, thanks Dan. I am now just waiting for 2 more auctions ending later then i'll send your payment. Glad to get these gems in my Dash collection.


----------



## slotking

I 4 1 will love to get original aurora t-jet hub knock off!!
I would the new ones are round, unlike the aurora ones

I just happy that he doing what he is doing!! 

Putting in the money & effort is a wonderful thing!
After he recoups his investment, then I can see him working on a wish list.

lets just support him in the 1st endeavor 1st!

JMHO


----------



## Bill Hall

slotking said:


> I 4 1 will love to get original aurora t-jet hub knock off!!
> I would the new ones are round, unlike the aurora ones
> 
> I just happy that he doing what he is doing!!
> 
> Putting in the money & effort is a wonderful thing!
> After he recoups his investment, then I can see him working on a wish list.
> 
> lets just support him in the 1st endeavor 1st!
> 
> JMHO


He asked....

YOU need to keep up Mike :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok Bud, I won the last 2 auctions last night, thank you very much pal. 

When I get the new invoice i'll pay you please, thanks.:dude:


----------



## slotking

yeah, i know he asked,

but sometimes it just seem over whelming with all the little requests.
then if he changes what he doing to meet person A's request, then person B is not happy.

keeping it simple keep the price down.
If I need other hubs, a few people already make them.

JMHO


----------



## Bill Hall

slotking said:


> yeah, i know he asked,
> 
> but sometimes it just seem over whelming with all the little requests.
> then if he changes what he doing to meet person A's request, then person B is not happy.
> 
> keeping it simple keep the price down.
> If I need other hubs, a few people already make them.
> 
> JMHO


I dont see it that way at all. 

Typically your missing my actual point(s)...er....well....actually making my point. First, to you they are just "hubs" and you can get them anywhere; and then, per your video, bludgeon them on with a hammer. 

Many of us are a little more discerning. 

Secondly, I'm not asking Dan to re-invent the wheel. I just ask that the rims be round and opined, if you read back AND comprehend; that a well thought out base rim which could accept inserts would work for people who care, and those that dont. 

See? It's EITHER, OR! Ya do the "either" part first and add the "or" later. 

So, if ya go bare minimum like the original T-jet rim, the racers replace them ... and the modelers replace them....then they're just being made to prop up some collectors shelf queen?  Why make them at all? :devil:

Dash makes bodies AND chassis. Odds are, if you've been paying attention to his systematic methodology; he's going to put them together....DUH!

So why would he use Happy Meal turd wheels to promote his product? We already have that product.


----------



## alpink

Bill, well stated and Dan did ask for opinions.
I hadn't considered what you just revealed about the use or none-use of identical wheels to the NOS.
so, my vote for wheels is something that can accept inserts, will still fit within original uncut bodies and are round, true with a properly centered hole made out of material that will handle being removed and replaced several times!
too much to ask? 
LOL
everyone has an opinion !!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah Al, Thats on me. My bad. 

As you know, I often fail to communicate the idea properly.


----------



## slotking

bill

sorry, not really pointing at you or what you want. I fail to communicate properly. I was thinking but not saying of the long list of wants that often come out.

changes or wants on bodies, gears axles, motors, the chassis and etc..

some of the info may be good, but it takes time and cost to make changes.
now on your want, it may be something that works well for DASH. Did not mean to seem I was picking on you. sorry


----------



## lenny

Bill Hall said:


> I dont see it that way at all.
> 
> Typically your missing my actual point(s)...er....well....actually making my point. First, to you they are just "hubs" and you can get them anywhere; and then, per your video, bludgeon them on with a hammer.
> 
> Many of us are a little more discerning.
> 
> Secondly, I'm not asking Dan to re-invent the wheel. I just ask that the rims be round and opined, if you read back AND comprehend; that a well thought out base rim which could accept inserts would work for people who care, and those that dont.
> 
> See? It's EITHER, OR! Ya do the "either" part first and add the "or" later.
> 
> So, if ya go bare minimum like the original T-jet rim, the racers replace them ... and the modelers replace them....then they're just being made to prop up some collectors shelf queen?  Why make them at all? :devil:
> 
> Dash makes bodies AND chassis. Odds are, if you've been paying attention to his systematic methodology; he's going to put them together....DUH!
> 
> So why would he use Happy Meal turd wheels to promote his product? We already have that product.


I can tell you that at sometime in the future, after we have a solid introductory product, then we will look at wheels with inserts... I'm not exactly sure what 'Happy Meal turd wheels' are, but hopefully we won't be making HMTW's... However, if anything that departs from wheels with inserts is going to be viewed as 'HMTW's', then I guess that's what we'll be making...


----------



## alpink

so Dan, can we take the guess work out of that issue and say that they will be replicas of the original t-jet wheels? or something similar but a little different?


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> so Dan, can we take the guess work out of that issue and say that they will be replicas of the original t-jet wheels? or something similar but a little different?


does it REALLY matter? Will the product be a success or failure depending solely on what freakin wheels are on it?


----------



## lenny

I already said the factory has multiple sets of wheels. NONE of them take inserts. Why do I even bother?


----------

